# The Strange Magic of: Michael Jackson



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Michael Jackson. "The King of Pop". I Want You Back is one of the most fabulous First Hits in Pop; it just explodes like a grenade out of a total vacuum, and remains, still, my favorite Michael Jackson song. Amazing and increasingly unnerving to watch Jackson over the years as he grew and changed; then the rumors and the increasingly erratic behavior, and the final decline into dependency and addiction, surrounded by sycophants. But the album "Off the Wall" was one of several high points in MJ's oeuvre, with at least three great Disco-flavored hit songs. Here he is with _Off the Wall_, in concert, in constant motion. Note the way Jackson holds his hands, probably in direct imitation of Vaslav Nijinsky's classic posturing in Prélude... All his life, a unique performer.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Couldn't resist: _I Want You Back_....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another fave from Off the Wall: _Get On The Floor_. One of Michael's happiest efforts. Dance, everybody, dance!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson’s Rock with You may be my favourite of his.


----------

